# Deer processor open on Sunday?



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Any of you knowledgeable folks aware of a processor in the Cincinnati area that is open on Sunday? Harvested a doe this morning, packed some ice in the chest cavity, and hung her in the back yard. I'd like to get her in a cooler soon though given the weather. To that point, how long is it okay to keep icing her before we get to the butcher. Thanks!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Try Crumpton's - 3796 Starling Dr -Bethel, Oh 45106 513-734-2906
I take mine there when it's hot or I just don't feel like messing with them. He does a pretty good job and has a walkin cooler. 

It's in Clermont County


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Whackers processing outside of Montrey off 133 is. Quitter Ln. 513-625-0617. Couple of walkin coolers. If there not there just put your deer in the cooler and fill out the papaer work. Good peoples.


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Very much appreciated... I'm leaving now drop her off. Thanks!


----------

